# Woman Caught on Camera Spewing Racist Insults at Asian Uber Driver in North Carolina



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/woman-caught-camera-spewing-racist-201617505.html



*Woman Caught on Camera Spewing Racist Insults at Asian Uber Driver in North Carolina*








Ryan General
Thu, June 24, 2021, 4:16 PM·2 min read


*A white woman was captured on video yelling racial slurs at an Asian Uber driver at a gas station in Charlotte, N.C.

Rude passengers: *Outhay Chokbengboun, a 46-year-old Laotian American, said he picked up a small group of passengers who argued with him as he was driving, WSOC reported.

The group reportedly demanded to go to a different destination than the one they requested via the app.
Chokbengboun explained that he could not change the location while driving, so he asked them to change the location themselves.
An argument ensued and escalated into one of the passengers offering to bribe him, and another insulting him.
One passenger was captured by the driver’s dashcam, saying, “No, we don’t want to drive home with this f**** a*****.”
Chokbengboun then decided to pull into a gas station at East Woodlawn and Park roads to let the passengers out.
“I don’t understand why people want to do that,” he was quoted as saying. “I’m just trying to do my job, and be on my way, that’s all.”

*Viral clip: *Chokbengboun said he started recording when a female passenger, identified as Stella Thomas, started berating him with racist insults, according to QC Nerve.

In the clip, the woman's male friend apologized to Chokbengboun, saying, “I'm going to get these broads out of here, alright? I'm sorry, I am so f**** sorry.”
Another female passenger is seen urging Thomas to stop yelling at the driver.
Thomas can be heard yelling, “Go f**k yourself, go back to Asia,” at the driver, adding she was also calling 911.
The video has since become widely shared on social media.

AB Ludvig Svensson, a company with a local office in Charlotte, confirmed Thomas's involvement in the incident, noting that she has been suspended as they discuss their next course of action.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/woman-caught-camera-spewing-racist-201617505.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope Uber bans her.

Hope the Sheriff's office prosecutes her !


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Why does this even make the news? He sounds a bit incompetent if he can't handle making a destination change on the fly. I swear drivers are the cause of half of these disputes.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Here is the actual video.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/woman-caught-camera-spewing-racist-201617505.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of these racist tirades are common among millenial white females. Lot of "Karens" stirring up sh*t and exposing their racist underbelly. It seems this is the new fad, as racism is now out and open not subtle like what it used to be i.e. denied a job because of your race. Quoted a higher mortgage rate because of your ethnicity or color of your skin....etc


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Seems like a lot of these racist tirades are common among millenial white females. Lot of "Karens" stirring up sh*t and exposing their racist underbelly.


There are those who blame certain figures for "making this acceptable". While many of those accused of this are gone, still, this persists. It makes me consider the possibility that this goes far beyond some of those figures.

The abject ignorance of the sort of deportment described in the article is amazing. Do all of these people really suffer from such _moronicity_?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't think people are accepting of this kind of behavior. This is not the new normal. This is just what happens when everyone has a camera in their hand. Clearly she is drunk. People get drunk and that inner demon comes out to visit. And in some people that inner demon is a racist little bugger. She's been identified. Her employer has suspended her and will probably fire her. She'll be an Uber driver within six months.

Quick update: Stella Thomas has resigned from her job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are those who blame certain figures for "making this acceptable". While many of those accused of this are gone, still, this persists. It makes me consider the possibility that this goes far beyond some of those figures.
> 
> The abject ignorance of the sort of deportment described in the article is amazing. Do all of these people really suffer from such _moronicity_?


That silly Bimbo does not Suffer it 

She enjoys it ! 

Press charges.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Watched the video, sorry but the driver acted like an idiot. Sticking around aggravating the situation and threatening to call 911. So he got a rude drunk woman in his car, you dump them and you leave end of story. There is nothing in the video that warrants a call to the police.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> That silly Bimbo does not Suffer it
> 
> She enjoys it !
> 
> Press charges.


Charges for what?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm sorry but someone has to say it...


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> Why does this even make the news? He sounds a bit incompetent if he can't handle making a destination change on the fly. I swear drivers are the cause of half of these disputes.


Very true. But I love how his stupidity inadvertently happened to out a closet racist and the dumb beach resigned from her job.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> Charges for what?


Hate crime but North Carolina is backwards and may not recognize such.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are those who blame certain figures for "making this acceptable". While many of those accused of this are gone, still, this persists. It makes me consider the possibility that this goes far beyond some of those figures.
> 
> The abject ignorance of the sort of deportment described in the article is amazing. Do all of these people really suffer from such _moronicity_?


Yeah, there are those that would point to the orange man but that is not an excuse. Ppl like her may be hiding behind that excuse but she was already that way and it is still inexcusable. The whole "two wrongs don't make a right" kinda thing.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> He sounds a bit incompetent if he can't handle making a destination change on the fly. I swear drivers are the cause of half of these disputes.


I didn't watch the video but I ALWAYS made them change the destination in their app. Changing in driver app could lead to lots of back and forth with Rohit. 

On more than one occasion they didn't know how and handed me their phone to do it.

If the destination change was relatively close I'd say "no problem but after I drop you off I'll have to go to your original destination, otherwise I have problems with Uber." They never complained and the extra time/distance was a tip.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> Why does this even make the news? He sounds a bit incompetent if he can't handle making a destination change on the fly. I swear drivers are the cause of half of these disputes.


It’s supposed to be done in the app.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

New2This said:


> I didn't watch the video but I ALWAYS made them change the destination in their app. Changing in driver app could lead to lots of back and forth with Rohit.
> 
> On more than one occasion they didn't know how and handed me their phone to do it.
> 
> If the destination change was relatively close I'd say "no problem but after I drop you off I'll have to go to your original destination, otherwise I have problems with Uber." They never complained and the extra time/distance was a tip.


You can change the destination in the driver app? I never knew this, however I wouldn’t do so while driving.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> You can change the destination in the driver app? I never knew this, however I wouldn’t do so while driving.


Yes. Uber knows whether you or rider changed destination.

If they dispute the trip changes, if it's driver initiated it can be reversed. 

If they changed it they're S.O.L.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> I didn't watch the video but I ALWAYS made them change the destination in their app. Changing in driver app could lead to lots of back and forth with Rohit.
> 
> On more than one occasion they didn't know how and handed me their phone to do it.
> 
> If the destination change was relatively close I'd say "no problem but after I drop you off I'll have to go to your original destination, otherwise I have problems with Uber." They never complained and the extra time/distance was a tip.


Make sure you give yourself a nice tip
While you have posession of the phone 😎


----------

